# Hello from Cool Cat



## CoolCatCollars (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi guys,

Just to introduce ourselves. My names is Gaz and my wife is Kelly, me have a very cute little cat named Kooki who came into our lives a few years back by following our other cat (RIP) right to the front door when she was just a few weeks old. She could hardly walk she was that young and was covered in fleas and mites. A bit of a state to say the least! We currently have 1 cat, 1 dog, 1 rabbit, 1 Gunini pig and one (new) baby just 5 months old!

My wife runs a couple of pet related websites (Edited - Zalensia which you may have heard of) and it’s really down to her that we have such a zoo here!

Kooki now spends her days either in the house or garden (she doesn't go any further) and generally annoying our Staffy Tia)

Looking forward to chatting with you all


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures please :!:


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome.. 

Hope to see some photo's of your cats... :mrgreen:


----------



## CoolCatCollars (Nov 7, 2009)

Silly me! Forgot!










Say hi to Kooki!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Gorgeous girl


----------



## CoolCatCollars (Nov 7, 2009)

She thinks so!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I looked high and low in the home & gardens section of my local store, and could NOT find a Kooki plant anywhere!  

Great picture!


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome!!

Beautiful girl, I see the tree that she is sitting on(near?) I think that is a Japanese Maple, is it? I say that because I have always wanted one, but I think that one is unique simply because I am not familiar with cat trees, lucky you, I am so jealous right now. :lol: 

Kooki has such lovely colors on her fur, and her eyes are gorgeous! :luv :luv


----------



## CoolCatCollars (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello,

Yes, it's a Japanese Maple and it looks like a stick in a pot at the moment! lol Not just because of the weather, the rabbit got to it too!!!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome to the group, I'm new as well but I already love it here!

Your girl is gorgeous :luv I have Guinea Pigs as well.....but 8 of em  LOL


----------



## CoolCatCollars (Nov 7, 2009)

Momto3boys said:


> ....but 8 of em  LOL


Blimey!! lol


----------



## tdmom (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome! Kooki is gorgeous! :luv


----------



## CoolCatCollars (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello!!  What a friendly place this is


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

CoolCatCollars said:


> Momto3boys said:
> 
> 
> > ....but 8 of em  LOL
> ...



I actually have 7 Guinea Pigs and 1 Skinny Pig :luv


----------



## CoolCatCollars (Nov 7, 2009)

Momto3boys said:


> CoolCatCollars said:
> 
> 
> > Momto3boys said:
> ...


lol


----------

